# Bob Sikes Pier



## Scottdsull13 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just moved down here and look at this site all the time so I just wanted to give back. I went down to the Bob Sike Pier for a few hours today around 4:30pm till 7:30. Caught 3 white trout around 14", A bunch of pinfish and a robin fish. All using cut squid.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

you should try live shrimp or fresh dead shrimp u can catch anything flounder to black drum.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can be assured that you'll catch a mess of fish while fishing out there. Kinda like the old 3 Mile Bridge before Camille destroyed it.

They did build a new one, but IMO, too short to reach the edge.

Do people still fish the new one on a regular basis? Just wondering.

I prefer Bob Sikes. C2


----------

